# Flag "never to record" in To Do List



## Ollander (Jul 26, 2005)

It would be nice to have an option to "never record" when running through episodes to be recorded in the To Do list. I know there is a setting in Season Pass Manager to record "First Run Only" but along with; Change recording options, View upcoming episodes, Cancel this Season Pass, Don't change anything, it would be nice to have a "never record this episode" option. If it's an episode I don't care to record it gets marked as "this episode will be recorded".


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

The "never record" would come in handy especially for shows that are in syndication. Some stations tend to run the SAME program over and over. Also locally produced television. I have a season pass to a local show that rarely runs a new episode. The same one keeps recording even with the season pass set at first run only.

I would like to see something similar for a particular channel. There is a station in Lexington, KY that is the local affiliate for University of Kentucky sports. Whenever there is a ballgame on that is not on a national network, they are the default choice by TiVo. Even though the same game is broadcast on other channels at the same time slot. The bad thing is that their picture quality sucks. I would like to be able to flag that channel as very low priority. I DO NOT WANT TO DELETE IT because sometimes it is the only channel with that game or program available.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

> The "never record" would come in handy especially for shows that are in syndication. Some stations tend to run the SAME program over and over. Also locally produced television. I have a season pass to a local show that rarely runs a new episode. The same one keeps recording even with the season pass set at first run only.


This usually happens when a content provider (network) fails to provide complete and accurate episode data. Without good guide data, there is no way to recognize an episode which has already been recorded (all episodes "look" the same to the guide ... and TiVo).

I don't see how a "Never Record" flag would help in this situation - if the TiVo could recognize that it had already recorded the episode, it would not have recorded the episode again - at least for 28 days or so.


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

An effective workaround for this might be to provide an option for "Only this time and channel" to a Season Pass.

There's a show I like to catch that airs 6 or 7 times every 24 hours and I haven't found a good way to make sure it only records the one at 4:00pm each day. This was never a problem with our ReplayTVs or our Comcast DVRs.


----------



## iceperson (Apr 9, 2003)

I'd love to have something like this for canceled shows I have the complete collection on DVD for but would like to still give thumbs up to so I get better suggestions, like Buffy, Angel, Firefly, etc...


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

we watch mythbusters and modern marvels in my house- I'd enjoy the ability to flag things as such.

I'd call it the "my kids have watched this 43 times already and i never want to see how floss is a modern marvel again" flag.

in the past others have suggested an ability to sort of do a similar thing by year- like only record episodes from 2007 and 2008 or something akin to that.


----------

